# Trek Erwin...by Fisher!



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone seen this? http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/cyclocross/erwin/
Added bonus (for me at least,) sliding dropouts to allow single-fication!
Wonder if it'll be available as a frameset?

Los


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, frameset maybe. Tiagra? No thanks. Bikes Direct you can get some SRAM Rival for a grand...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Remember to lift with your legs, 'cause it's gonna be a boat anchor!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> Remember to lift with your legs, 'cause it's gonna be a boat anchor!


Probably don't have to worry about the steerertube snapping though :thumbsup:


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

All the steel bikes have the same frame. Sliders on all! Saw a few of these on the WI circuit last season and there's room for big tires too. One of the guys was running 48's with ease.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

looks like that drive-side seatstay might split for a belt drive as well...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Marc said:


> Probably don't have to worry about the steerertube snapping though :thumbsup:


True dat...of course, it IS a Trek...


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

*Yup!*



buck-50 said:


> looks like that drive-side seatstay might split for a belt drive as well...


Looks like it!
Hmmm...


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Yeah, frameset maybe. Tiagra? No thanks. Bikes Direct you can get some SRAM Rival for a grand...


Frameset would be great, but there is also the Presido which comes with Rival.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sslos said:


> Looks like it!
> Hmmm...




looks like a 105 rear der, not the tiagra listed in the specs


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> looks like a 105 rear der, not the tiagra listed in the specs


Yeah, sometimes manufacturers get their final production spec later than the catalog/website photo shoot. Takes a lot less time to change text than a picture.

Los


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sslos said:


> Yeah, sometimes manufacturers get their final production spec later than the catalog/website photo shoot. Takes a lot less time to change text than a picture.
> 
> Los




happens a lot... seems someone there at trek woulda noticed and blacked out the 105 tho. it's a good thing for consumers when they show something and you get better stuff, not so much the other way around


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Does Trek make good cross bikes?


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Does Trek make good cross bikes?


I have a few friends who race the XOs, and like them a lot. Keep in mind, though, that it's closer to the '09 Fisher CX bikes than the Treks.
The name change is pretty much just that.

Los


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a less versatile version of a Surly CC.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

cs1 said:


> Looks like a less versatile version of a Surly CC.


I have to disagree.
Less versatile? Yes. No rack or fender mounts. Geometry on the Trek Fishers is steeper, which make them less attractive for things like loaded touring.
The thing to keep in mind is that the Presidio/Erwin/Lane are designed as CX bikes that can double duty as commuters or off season road bikes.
Fewer compromises needed to be made in order to make a bike a Jack-of-all-trades than the Cross-Check.
I've had my Cross-Check since '99, and right now, it's my main commuter and only CX bike. I've had it set up geared for road, geared for CX, SS for CX, fixed for off road, and raced the Texas State CX championship on it fixed.
Is it great at CX? Not really, but it does the job. Is it the most versatile, best all-around bike I've ever owned? Absolutely. But the Treks are a different animal all together, and I for one want one!

Los


----------



## Ilikebikes2001 (Sep 7, 2010)

*If you set the bike up right, it rocks!!*

I have a 2008 poprad. This is the same frame as the erwin and presidio, when they labeled lemond instead of fisher. It's built up with 105, Thomson stem and seat post, and a Selle Italia Flite saddle. Not sure of the weight, but it's lighter than the Fuji cross pro I had last year and also seems lighter than the xo 1 I test road, that and 105 is better than SRAM Apex. I love Sram Rival, but Apex is crap. Incredibly, sluggish on up shifts. I raced the Poprad last weekend and I my butt has never been more thankful that I bought a steel bike. Light enough and handles great. Get the frameset and build it how you want it.


----------



## GEOcycle (Aug 1, 2010)

I believe the new geometry on the 2010 and beyond Presidio/Erwin/Lane is different from the previous generation Presidio/Erwin (Poprad)

They do share the same geometry as the Cronus CX though - which I am hearing phenomenal reports on from people who are racing them already.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

GEOcycle said:


> I believe the new geometry on the 2010 and beyond Presidio/Erwin/Lane is different from the previous generation Presidio/Erwin (Poprad)
> 
> They do share the same geometry as the Cronus CX though - which I am hearing phenomenal reports on from people who are racing them already.


Correct. The '09 Presidio and previous Poprad are the same frame.

The '10+ Presidio is different tubing and geometry.


----------

